# Sugarbush - Lincoln Peak - 1.8.13



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *1.8.13
*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarbush - Lincoln Peak
*Conditions: *~30 degrees, windy, pow, pack pow, bumps
*Trip Report: *As expected, mid-week, place was pretty empty.  We booted up and headed up the Gate House Express, as we exited the lift and headed to North Lynx Triple we were greeted by Ambassadors warning us that it was ungroomed on all trails from the peak and they'd been blowing snow.

First run of the day was down Morning Star.  legs and feet were aching, i need to do a warm-up run next time, but the snow was soft and the bumps were plentiful.  Back up the lift and came down Birch Run with the plan to head over to Castlerock.  after a few turns i recalled the warning we'd received, it was very hard packed ungroomed man-made snow, not a pleasant run, it needed lots of traffic to break it up.

Up the Castlerock chair and down Middle Earth. Lots of snow and bumps.

After that i forget the sequence of where we went. 
Up  heaven's gate for a run down Jester.
Did a bunch of runs off SuperBravo lift, hitting Eden woods, Moonshine to lower twist with some woods in there.

After lunch we did a bunch of runs off the Gate House quad, a couple runs thru Deeper Sleeper woods and some cruisers.  

ended the day with a run down Castlerock Run then a quick run down Snowball/Racer's Edge

Lots of snow, bumps all over the place if you want them.  conditions were fantastic.  a few of the high traffic areas were getting a little scratchy by the end of the day.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like you had another great day at Sugarbush - nice pics


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> looks like you had another great day at Sugarbush - nice pics



excellent day!


----------



## reefer (Jan 8, 2013)

Great picks! Way to get it!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like you had the place to yourselves.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you had the place to yourselves.


yeah, pretty much empty.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 8, 2013)

awesome.  I think i'll be up Saturday, probably sunday too -- recommend north over south? or both.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

rocojerry said:


> awesome.  I think i'll be up Saturday, probably sunday too -- recommend north over south? or both.


both were great.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice pictures!  I have a sibling who has a Sugarbush pass and he is coming down with a case of "ski-itis" that might require a sick day or two soon...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks really nice... Good snow, no crowds... Jealous.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on what looks like a fabulous trip and thank you for the great pictures that show Northern Vermont looking really good so far this year.  Its always great when you get a couple of really A+ great days.  Can't wait until later in the season to get up there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

